# Wooden Bike



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I have seen a topic about wooden bikes before, but I was wondering if anyone had shared this particular creation before:










According to the report, the entire bike (linkages, chain, gears, and all) is completely made of wood. This is amazingly impressive. My question is: Can it actually be ridden?

~Danny Boy


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe, but how would you stop?


----------



## geoff_r (Apr 25, 2008)

It's a fixed gear bike. there is no freewheel, which means you can't coast. If the rear tire is spinning, then the pedals have to spin. This is the popular choice for bike messangers, and many of them don't have brakes either. So, the way to stop is to apply backwards pressure on the pedals to slow down the rear wheel. Actually, people who are good on these things, can bring the rear wheel to a skid.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually, it does have a freewheel. Click on DannyBoy's link and look at the additional pictures. This is an extremely well thought out project.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually, take a close look at that rear wheel hub. There is a freewheel. Its kind of smart how he did it too.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Bamboo framed mountain bikes are starting to become quite competitive in mountain bike and cycle cross racing. they are surprisingly strong and very light. here is the site if anyone wants to check them out.

http://www.calfeedesign.com/Bamboomtn.htm

and there is even DYI for you woodworkers who might want to tackle a bike frame here is the link

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-a-Bamboo-Bicycle


----------

